# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Doli ne treg windows 7

## benseven11

Windows 7-ta doli ne treg sot.versionet jane 6 te win 7 por 3 versione duken si me te mira.
Windows 7 Home premium(windows ne kuti jeshile)
Windows 7 Profesional(windows ne kuti blu)
Windows 7 Ultimate(windows ne kuti te zeze)Mund te perdoret ky version nqs do te nderrosh gjuhet e windowsit,psh nga italisht ne gjermanisht,pasi kjo pako perfshin MUI pak brenda.
Ekziston edhe version windows 7 enterprise.Nuk shitet ne dyqan por porositet nga mikrosofti dhe blehen licencat per tu perdorur ne ambjente korporatash.
Versionet Ultimate dhe profesional kane specifika qe rralle mund te perdoren,ose mund te mos perdoren fare nga nje perdorus qe ka nje kompjuter ne shtepi.
Keshtu qe opsioni me i mire i blerjes eshte Windows Home premium. full.Kete version e bleva sot 200$,figurat ne vazhdim.
Cmimet.ne dyqanin e Microcenter
Windows 7 home premium full ishte 199$
Windows 7 profesional full 299$
dhe
Windows 7 ultimate OEM 174$
Pakot e Windowsit 7 home premium,profesionali dhe  ultimate kane brenda 2 disqe,1 disk eshte windowsi 32 bit dhe disku i dyte windowsi 64 bit. 
Ekzistojne edhe versione te Windows 7 Upgrade me cmime relativisht me te lira se sa versionet e plota(full)
Mos ble versione OEM pasi keto versione nqs instalohen ne nje kompjuter,nuk mund te perdoren ne asnje kompjuter tjeter per instalim.Nqs blen kompjuter te ri dhe fut diskun win 7 oem qe e ke perdorur te kompjuteri vjeter,win 7 oem(home ose pro,cfaredo versioni te jete) do refuzoje te instalohet.Disqet window 7 OEM nuk instalojne windows ne kompjuter te dyte trete etj,por vetem ne nje kompjuter.
Ekzistojne disqe windows 7 upgrade per te kthyer windowsin XP ose Vista ne win 7.Perseri kjo nuk rekomandohet per arsyen e thjeshte qe ne raste instalimi windowsi do e fillosh me instalimin e windowsit te vjeter(xp ose vista dhe pastaj perdoresh win 7 upgrade.Proces i merzitshem qe te ha kohe.
Pra win7 upgrade dhe windowsi i vjeter jane te lidhur me njeri tjetrin per gjithe jeten.Do ti perdoreshte dyja per raste formatim dhe ri instalim windowsi(dy disqe.)
Dallimet midis versioneve te windows 7 jane ne fig ne linkun ketu.
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/imag...78a5a3275e.jpg

----------


## benseven11

Disa figura te windows home premium full(207$) qe bleva sot ne dyqan.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon.......

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon......

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon........Windowsi 7 home premium full eshte gjithmone ne karton jeshil.
win 7 pro ne karton blu dhe win 7 ultimate jane ne karton te zi.Mund te dallohen kollaj nga ngjyra.

----------


## benseven11

Gjuhet qe suportohen ne windows 7 Ultimate pervec anglishtes.
 Spanish, Japanese, German, French, Italian, Dutch, Russian, Polish, Brazilian Portuguese, Korean, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese and Chinese (Hong Kong)
Ne 31 tetor do shtohen per shkarkim(update) edhe keto gjuhe
Turkish, Czech, Portuguese, Hungarian, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian, Finnish, Greek, Ukrainian, Romanian, Arabic, Lithuanian, Bulgarian, Estonian, Slovenian, Hebrew, Thai, Croatian, Serbian Latin, dhe Latvian.
36 gjuhe.
Kjo do te thote te shikosh tekstin ne windows 7 ultimate ne njeren nga gjuhet me lart,qe e zgjedh vete.

----------


## PINK

hahha pse ka njeri qe sdi si hapet kapaku ketu Ben7 ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RUDIGURI

edhe per ca sherben kjo windows 7 ju lutem me tregoni

----------


## 'MAGNUM'

> Gjuhet qe suportohen ne windows 7 Ultimate pervec anglishtes.
>  Spanish, Japanese, German, French, Italian, Dutch, Russian, Polish, Brazilian Portuguese, Korean, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese and Chinese (Hong Kong)
> Ne 31 tetor do shtohen per shkarkim(update) edhe keto gjuhe
> Turkish, Czech, Portuguese, Hungarian, Swedish, Danish, Norwegian, Finnish, Greek, Ukrainian, Romanian, Arabic, Lithuanian, Bulgarian, *Estonian, Slovenian*, Hebrew, Thai, *Croatian, Serbian* Latin, dhe Latvian.
> 36 gjuhe.
> Kjo do te thote te shikosh tekstin ne windows 7 ultimate ne njeren nga gjuhet me lart,qe e zgjedh vete.


Dy here ne gjuhen e njejt (dy here serbokroatisht), pastaj edhe ne estonisht e sllovenisht qe flasin me pak se 2 milion banore. Ndersa ne shqip (si gjithmone dhe gjithkund) nuk eshte as ne rend te ekzistoj. Dikur pas disa viteve e nxerrin amaterat nje fake version me perkthime joprofesionale te mbushur plot me fjale palidhje.

Ah shtet i poshter he shtet i poshter. Vertetohet edhe nje here qe Shqiperia dhe Kosova jan "shtete" veq per sy e faqe.

----------


## Bamba

Kam nja 2 jave te pakten qe e kam shkarkuar versionin ULTIMATE dhe sot u kujtova ta instaloj dhe do te thoja qe punon shume mire (une e kam ne gjuhen Italiane). 
Grafika eshte permiresuar goxha e po ashtu dhe sistemi operativ vete eshte me i lehte dhe me pak irritues se sa Vista. 
Deri tani nuk kam patur ndonje problem, qe versionet e meparshme te jepnin direkt...besoj se kesaj here kane bere nje pune te mire.

----------


## benseven11

E instalova sot,pune e bukur.Windows media center shume bukur shikon televizor,shikon video,muzike,fotografi,record etj ne nje vend.Desktop screensavers shume bukur.E kane rregulluar dhe punon mire.
TV ne windows media center.Figura,ngjyrat, fantastike.

----------


## elsaa

> Kam nja 2 jave te pakten qe e kam shkarkuar versionin ULTIMATE dhe sot u kujtova ta instaloj dhe do te thoja qe punon shume mire (une e kam ne gjuhen Italiane). 
> Grafika eshte permiresuar goxha e po ashtu dhe sistemi operativ vete eshte me i lehte dhe me pak irritues se sa Vista. 
> Deri tani nuk kam patur ndonje problem, qe versionet e meparshme te jepnin direkt...besoj se kesaj here kane bere nje pune te mire.


e ke shkarkuar nga neti ? 
Me thoni si mund ta shkarkoj edhe une se ka dy ore dhe prap  :i ngrysur:  
Apo duhet ta blej patjeter?

----------


## The Pathfinder

> e ke shkarkuar nga neti ? 
> Me thoni si mund ta shkarkoj edhe une se ka dy ore dhe prap  
> Apo duhet ta blej patjeter?


Bleje me mire, se nga interneti do te te jape probleme!

----------


## Sirius

Windows 7 e perdori qe 8 muaj dhe krahasim me Vista lirshum munt te them se W7 nuk ka pas probleme as ne verzionet beta.

Per shkarkim merret me torrent edhe verzioni origjinal por nese keni te instaluar Evaluation copy mund ta beni update ne verzionin final por pere kete duhet ta beni Genuine me par masej shkarkoni update dhe vazhdoni.

Do ti ngarkoj Genuine qe funksionojn per windows 7 edhe ketu kam prit me teper nga Microsoft se do ta veshtirsoj piraterin por per fat te mir njejt si me Vista.

Jam tu e shkarku nje torrent ku thuhet se ka gjitha verzionet ne nje DVD dhe ne te gjitha gjuhet plus me Genuine, kam nje DVD te till me gjitha Vista-t ne 11 gjuh me Genuine me kete kurr nuk kam pas problem as me update as me Genuine.
p.s. Keto kopje DVD all Version dhe ML behen per kompanit qe prodhojn PC dhe nga ketu nxirren permes personelit te ketyre kompanive dhe hedhen neper torrent.


Per benin me ke hutu qe paske shpenzu te holla per Software un kam pershtypjen se vetem per Hardware duhet shpenzuar.

----------


## Jupa

> Windows 7-ta doli ne treg sot.versionet jane 6 te win 7 por 3 versione duken si me te mira.
> Windows 7 Home premium(windows ne kuti jeshile)
> Windows 7 Profesional(windows ne kuti blu)
> Windows 7 Ultimate(windows ne kuti te zeze)Mund te perdoret ky version nqs do te nderrosh gjuhet e windowsit,psh nga italisht ne gjermanisht,pasi kjo pako perfshin MUI pak brenda.
> Ekziston edhe version windows 7 enterprise.Nuk shitet ne dyqan por porositet nga mikrosofti dhe blehen licencat per tu perdorur ne ambjente korporatash.
> Versionet Ultimate dhe profesional kane specifika qe rralle mund te perdoren,ose mund te mos perdoren fare nga nje perdorus qe ka nje kompjuter ne shtepi.
> Keshtu qe opsioni me i mire i blerjes eshte Windows Home premium. full.Kete version e bleva sot 200$,figurat ne vazhdim.
> Cmimet.ne dyqanin e Microcenter
> Windows 7 home premium full ishte 199$
> ...


Une sapo e instalova sot. Qenka nam fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Aktivizo windows 7 pas instalimit.

Harrova te shtoj,pasi ke futur produkt key(serialin) ne instalim dhe perfundon instalimin,Klik ne start,klik i djathte ne my computer dhe klik properties.
Te dritarja qe del, poshte klik ne linkun blu aktivizo windows7.
Te dritarja tjeter ke dy opsione dhe zgjedh aktivizo online.Klik next,mikrosofti kontrollon serialin dhe nqs eshte i rregullt jep mesazhin aktivizim me sukses.Kjo te lejon perdorim pakufi dhe marrje azhurnimesh direkt nga mikrosofti pa problem.
Cuna dhe goca==>Blejeni windows 7.Per cilesine e mire dhe bukurine ja vlen.
Eshte kollaj ta marresh nga Warez regjistrosh dhe perdoresh,por sikur ska lezet.....

PS:Nqs produkt key(seriali) ka numer 8 dhe shkronje B te dyja keto mund te lexohen gabim.Numrat jane te vegjel te pakua plastike.
8 ne serial eshte shume e ngjashme me B dhe B shume  e ngjashme me 8-en.Shikojeni me kujdes serialin nqs ka 8 ose B ose te dyja bashke,qe mund te ngaterrohen dhe lexohen gabim.Gjithashtu edhe C-ja me G.
Nqs fut serialin dhe merr mesazh negativ "invalid product key" te jesh i sigurte qe eshte futur gabim ndonje  8,B,C ose G.

----------


## Snake Eyes

UN  KAM WINDOWS XP SP3..
A MUND TA INSTALOJ WINDOWS 7 ??? 
thjesht duke hapur setupin dhe ndjekur udhezimet ???

----------


## benseven11

Mund ta instalosh7-en ne nje particion te vecante bosh dhe jo ne particionin ku eshte instaluarXP-ja.Nqs s'ke particion bosh,krijon nje partiion me programin falas Easus particion master home edicion.Program i lehte dhe shume i mire.
http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm
Ndarja ne particione e hard drajverit(C-ja)  ku eshte windowsi xp ne dy pjese,psh C  dhe G eshte shume e thjeshte.Krijohet nje particion i ri G bosh ku me vone instalon win 7.Pasi ke bere ndarjen e particioneve  dhe i ke dhene shkronjen G particionit te ri klikon poshte ne butonin apliko.Ristart kompjuterin dhe particioni i ri eshte gati,aktiv.Aty instalon 7-en.Pas instalimit te shtates ristarton kompjuterin dhe do kesh sistem dual boot.Ne boot do kesh menu me:
Earlier version(win xp ja)
Windows 7.
Me butonin shigjete poshte/lart ne tastjere zgjedh ke te duash, earlier version dhe shtyp enter ne tastjere dhe futesh ne xp,ose zgjedh windows 7,shtyp enter ne tastjere dhe futesh ne win 7.

----------


## Dardhan

> Pakot e Windowsit 7 home premium,profesionali dhe  ultimate kane brenda 2 disqe,1 disk eshte windowsi 32 bit dhe disku i dyte windowsi 64 bit.


Cfar dallimi kan x32 dhe x64? Cilin duhet ta instalojme?

----------


## altiX

Dikush që ka instaluar Windows 7...

A mund të tregoni se sa është koha e *boot*-imit të Windows 7?
Koha të matet prej fillimit deri te hapja e një webfaqe psh forumishqiptar.com

Në bazë të një krahasimi të bërë nga Tuxradar.com, windows 7 del edhe më i ngadaltë se vista. Në krahasim me ubuntu linux ... shumë më i ngadaltë.

Burimi: http://www.albtux.de/linux-windows

----------

